# Lamborghini mountain bike?



## allankyoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new around here and looking to get my first non department store bike. I was doing some checking and I found this bike by Lamborghini for a very good price. Regular about $550 but for $349. Could I get some opinions on it?

http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...e_Code=abs&Product_Code=lamborghini-toro-bike

I'm about 6'2" tall, 200lbs with avg length legs. I'm probably going to spending time on streets and paved trails ( I live in Japan) but occasionally hope to get off the beaten track.


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes! An exotic car company offering LOW end bikes! Theres a solid idea! 

I'd actually buy one. No, I'm serious.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh but it is a department store bike; you can find them at Wal-Mart. The forks and suspension you get with them are not very good. That said, you can definitely use it for streets and paved trails but the money could be better spent on a entry level hardtail.

It may have the Lamborghini logo on it, but it's only a lifestyle brand; basically for people who want to match their Lamborghini laptop, with their Lamborghini watch, and Lamborghini shades with their Honda Ci... I mean Lamborghini Diablo.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

Allan, 
Yeah definitely a glorified wal mart bike. Anyways, a hardtail is probably the way to go. Do you have a specific budget in mind? If you could provide a little info maybe we could suggest some ones to take a look at. Also you might want to check out the local bike shops and see what they offer.


----------



## allankyoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys for the quick responses. 

As I said in the original post I'm mainly going to be on streets and paved trails with occasional off road use. Right now I want to start out with an entry level bike so $500 or less (yes I know it isn't much when it comes to bikes but that's my budget right now) Can anyone recommend something for me? I'm a bit taller than avg at 6'2" but I'm not really overweight. 

My main motivation right now is a non impact work out (that is outdoors) for strengthening quads and hamstrings. Doctor recommended for a reoccurring bone problem in my shin bone.


----------



## borregokid (Feb 18, 2004)

At 602 and depending on your torso length you really need to be looking at bikes with 20-21.5 inch frames and you wont find that on the cheap department store type of bikes. Trek, Giant, and Specialized all have bikes that will fit you. You might take a look at some of the Giants. The Giant Yukon which is priced at $550 with disc brakes looks very attractive. Here in the US it might go for $500 but it might be more over in Japan. Last word dont buy a bike that is 18 or 19 inches it will be too small.


----------



## g-bus (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats probably the closest most of us could get to owning a 'Ghini. And check out those Promax brakes!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Get a hardtail bike for your "$500 or less". That way you'll have at least some sort of quality.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Ktse said:


> Oh but it is a department store bike; you can find them at Wal-Mart. The forks and suspension you get with them are not very good. That said, you can definitely use it for streets and paved trails but the money could be better spent on a entry level hardtail.
> 
> It may have the Lamborghini logo on it, but it's only a lifestyle brand; basically for people who want to match their Lamborghini laptop, with their Lamborghini watch, and Lamborghini shades with their Honda Ci... I mean Lamborghini Diablo.


Look closely. It fooled you too. It's not that "Lamborghini".


----------



## allankyoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks again for the responses everyone. I really appreciate it. You have to remember how much of a 'noob' I am here. When people say 'go get a hard tail' that doesn't help me much when I'm not familiar with the designs or manufacturers...

I had a peek on the Japanese Giant site and I couldn't find the Yukon listed for sale. I did see the YukonFX which they have listed for around $900...

I just found a good site here with a lot of brand names. Seems like they are having a decent sale 25% off a Louis Garneau Casper Pro and the Kona Blast. Would be a little over my intended budget. Any thoughts on those bikes?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

A hardtail (HT) is a bike that does not have rear suspension (shock in the back).

A cheap bike with rear suspension has spent some of the money in putting a lot of moving parts into the rear of the bike. A cheap and complicated device cannot be as good quality as a cheap and simple device.


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Look closely. It fooled you too. It's not that "Lamborghini".


look closer still:
http://www.tonino-lamborghini.eu/clanky/554824

"Lamborghini died in Perugia in 1993 at age 76. His son Tonino designs a series of designer clothing and accessories under his full name."

from here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ferruccio_Lamborghini

It's a Lamborghini product. Sort of like how Porsche Design, while not actually Porsche cars, is still using the name as if it were Porsche. They have designer lifestyle crap like this as well.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Son does not equal "Lamborghini" automobiles, which is a division of VAG of Germany now.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

allankyoto said:


> ..... Kona Blast. Would be a little over my intended budget. Any thoughts on those bikes?


Thats the best choice suggested yet in this thread :thumbsup:

Are you intending to learn how to do all your own mechanical work (or already know how to)?
If not, you might find the initial (slightly) higher cost at the LBS would be more than made up overall by cheaper/free tuneups when you need them.

That said, nothing buying online if you know what you're doing.

So, of the ones you mentioned so far, I would say the Kona would be your best bet - see if you can find yourself a Kona dealer and get them to size you up on one and see what size they recommend you. If the website has the right size, its all rosy - if not, you'll need to keep looking.

Good Luck
T


----------



## FatCorey (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Kona Hoss. It is an amazing bike. For your money, if you can swing the extra cash, go with the Blast. I was looking at those yesterday. If you move quickly you may be able to get a 2008 model on the cheap.


----------



## CajunAg08 (Jul 16, 2008)

I love the reviews!

And I quote: "_...there is no need to spend $1,000-$2,500 for a quality bike of this caliber when you can purchase this one for under $400..._"

If $1k-2.5k gets me that kind of "quality and caliber" then I need a new hobby


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

CajunAg08 said:


> I love the reviews!
> 
> And I quote: "_...there is no need to spend $1,000-$2,500 for a quality bike of this caliber when you can purchase this one for under $400..._"
> 
> If $1k-2.5k gets me that kind of "quality and caliber" then I need a new hobby


Yeah, just read through them. They're great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*er....*



Ktse said:


> look closer still:
> http://www.tonino-lamborghini.eu/clanky/554824
> 
> "Lamborghini died in Perugia in 1993 at age 76. His son Tonino designs a series of designer clothing and accessories under his full name."
> ...


"Don't miss the opportunity to ride a truly unique bicycle inspired by the same family that produces some of the most beautiful ultra performance sports cars in the world. "

You'll notice they are carefully talking around the car company.


----------



## allankyoto (Aug 21, 2008)

Well today I did some searching and I found a small shop dealing mainly with Specialized and Trek bikes not far from my house. I went in and talked to the owner for a while. He showed me some bikes and I decided to go with the Specialized Crosstrail. I was debating between that and the Trek FX 7.3 What do you guys think? Did I make a good choice?


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Good choice...*



allankyoto said:


> Well today I did some searching and I found a small shop dealing mainly with Specialized and Trek bikes not far from my house. I went in and talked to the owner for a while. He showed me some bikes and I decided to go with the Specialized Crosstrail. I was debating between that and the Trek FX 7.3 What do you guys think? Did I make a good choice?


My advice is to ride both bikes and decide which one feels best to you. Either bike is a good choice.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I think a Specialized Crosstrail may work very well for what you plan to use it for, as long as it is a good size for you:
"_streets and paved trails ( I live in Japan) but occasionally hope to get off the beaten track_".

It is not a mountain bike, so go easy when you encounter rocks and roots and such.

edit:
If you did not buy it yet, try to get some sort of a test ride on all the bikes that you might consider.


----------



## crackhead (Dec 27, 2006)

if the shop has different versions of the crosstrail available take them all out for a test ride.
crosstrail is nice bc it uses the same size rims as road bikes (lots of street type of tires available easly) and it can hold small sized 29er tires. (road bike rim size but wider)


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

allankyoto said:


> Thanks guys for the quick responses.
> 
> As I said in the original post I'm mainly going to be on streets and paved trails with occasional off road use. Right now I want to start out with an entry level bike so $500 or less (yes I know it isn't much when it comes to bikes but that's my budget right now) Can anyone recommend something for me? I'm a bit taller than avg at 6'2" but I'm not really overweight.
> 
> My main motivation right now is a non impact work out (that is outdoors) for strengthening quads and hamstrings. Doctor recommended for a reoccurring bone problem in my shin bone.


You can buy a decent hardtail for $500. Go to your LBS and check out what they have to offer. It might not have the best components, but it will have a solid frame that is worth upgrading the parts on down the road. You will also get some service on the bike.


----------



## gitCHu ONe (Jul 18, 2008)

allankyoto said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new around here and looking to get my first non department store bike. I was doing some checking and I found this bike by Lamborghini for a very good price. Regular about $550 but for $349. Could I get some opinions on it?
> 
> http://www.abikestore.com/Merchant2...e_Code=abs&Product_Code=lamborghini-toro-bike


Boy that thing is UGLY!! :yikes:


----------

